# MouseMotionListener aus anderer Klasse verwenden.



## Tim Oberdammer (27. Dez 2018)

Hi ich schreibe zurzeit ein Snake Game dabei brauche ich auch ein MouseMotionListener nun wollte ich fragen wie ich diesen aus einer anderer Klasse in meine Main importiere.
Vielen Dank im Voraus Tim!


----------



## LatinFavourite (27. Dez 2018)

Du musst den MouseMotionListener noch dem JFrame hinzufügen. 

```
keyhandler mouse = new keyHandler();
frame.addMouseMotionListener(mouse);
```

Nach der gängigen Code-Konvention beginnen Klassen mit einem Großbuchstaben.

Lieben Gruß
Latin


----------

